# December 7 iPhone still on?



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

A user over at HowardForums posted a new ad yesterday which still claims a Rogers iPhone at $499 due on December 7. The ad would be the most official looking "fake" if it isn't true, but the poster claims to have 7+ years in Rogers management and has been posting since March. See it for yourself over at HoFo:

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - View Single Post - IPHONE DECEMBER 7TH (RUMOR or NOT?)

Now, there is one detail issue (weather widget says 73 degrees, as opposed to the 23 degrees for the metric countries) but other than that it checks out. Thoughts?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I just spoke to a Rogers rep. She said the iPhone will be on sale before Christmas.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Best fake ad so far!

Did you read the hofo thread?

As for Rogers reps promising anything, I think we're up to 10K promises now.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I know, H/E, but this is the first time that I PERSONALLY was told this by a Rogers employee. We'll still have to wait and see, but...


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Best fake ad so far!
> 
> Did you read the hofo thread?


yeah I did, but it didn't go too far since it got locked. 

Anyway, this guy's given insider info before (on other topics), so we'll see if this is just a ruse or not.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Wouldn't you think something this big would be on the rogers website?


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

krug1313 said:


> Wouldn't you think something this big would be on the rogers website?


You would think, and this is why I have a hard time believing this myself


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I was on the phone with Rogers due to a billing error and I mentioned the iphone and how people were saying Dec 7, 2007 and she laughed. She said if it wasn't on the website 7-21 days before release it is not coming. She did say she heard both Rogers and Fido will be getting it but they haven't even been told a date.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, seven days would be today, so on that guideline we're not that far off.

FWIW I checked the EXIF data on the image, says that it was made on Photoshop CS3 for Mac on October 29th


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

krug1313 said:


> ... she heard both Rogers and Fido will be getting it ...


lol I heard that too!! *sarcasm* I love how knowledgeable their reps are! :clap:


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

i dont know if this is true, but an Apple employee told me last weekend that the iPhone would be on sale in Canada before Christmas aswell... Kinda makes me wish i didnt have mine yet.


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

EtLesMontagnes said:


> i dont know if this is true, but an Apple employee told me last weekend that the iPhone would be on sale in Canada before Christmas aswell... Kinda makes me wish i didnt have mine yet.


why?? You have it before everyone else and probably paid less for it than for what it will be here. Be happy you got one bud.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

until rogers is willing to burn bags and bags of money, i dont see the iphone happening anytime soon - the data-use charges in Canada are brutal - and rogers/telus/bell are loving that.

we'll be ushered into world-standard-data 2007 at some point - maybe in 2009? :lmao: 

i really hope i'm wrong, though.


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

spoonie said:


> until rogers is willing to burn bags and bags of money, i dont see the iphone happening anytime soon - the data-use charges in Canada are brutal - and rogers/telus/bell are loving that.
> 
> we'll be ushered into world-standard-data 2007 at some point - maybe in 2009? :lmao:
> 
> i really hope i'm wrong, though.


Keep in mind that Bell just introduced a $7 unlimited data plan for the UTC Touch. It's doable, it's just that they haven't wanted to until now.


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

If Rogers/Fido did release the iPhone what would the price be. I think it could be $399 on a 3 yr contract?
Could this be an end to subsidized phones?


----------



## Number5 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Proof the iPhone is coming tomorrow!*

My dog, started running in clockwise circles this morning!!!!!

Do you know what that means?? She normally runs counter-clockwise circles, so by running clockwise, she has confirmed the iPhone is coming tomorrow! I'm going to stay up all night!!!!

Sorry for the sarcasm, but that is how it sounds every time I read some lame post of how some fool talked to a rep, or some idiot has a brother whose friend's neighbor is a Rogers rep, or, or or...


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Number5 said:


> My dog, started running in clockwise circles this morning!!!!!
> 
> Do you know what that means?? She normally runs counter-clockwise circles, so by running clockwise, she has confirmed the iPhone is coming tomorrow! I'm going to stay up all night!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the sarcasm, but that is how it sounds every time I read some lame post of how some fool talked to a rep, or some idiot has a brother whose friend's neighbor is a Rogers rep, or, or or...


I understand what you're saying, and I feel the same way - but I don't think there is any need to insult other members of ehmac. Implying they are lying is a little out of line in my opinion.

I don't doubt these people talked to reps and were told one thing. I doubt the knowledge of the reps, and their access to information. I've been told so many different things over the years by people from Bell, Rogers and McLean-Hunter television back in the day. These people are nothing more than service reps and don;t have access to a lot of information, and tell the customer whatever they want to hear, based on rumblings they heard in the office.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll be just as upset if I don't see Apple release the iWalk at the same time. Just like the promised iPhone in Canada, I read about it on the internets so it must be true.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Perhaps Apple should be focusing on accessories for existing iPods before they release new products...

There are lucrative sales to be had in the iPod holding toilet paper dispenser market!


----------



## Alirio (Sep 9, 2005)

rogers to us groups haven't done more than ask people if they've heard about it. Reps at the focus groups say it is unlikely to get here before 2008 :-(

I just got one pre-unlocked at a premium so I hope it isn't coming just yet ;-)


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

I've gotten confirmation that the ad actually is a fake (so the best one yet  ) in case the December 7 date wasn't confirmation enough. 

As for a release (sometime) before Christmas, well...


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

*We are Dec 8th... and ? Nop !*

We are Dec 8th. Is it out yet ?  

What I thought... :clap:


----------



## itaca (May 12, 2005)

*apple.ca*

Hi I was just browsing in the apple.ca site and found this ... at Apple Canada - Downloads - Comic iPhone Icons - Icons, Screensavers, etc.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Probably all for the people who bought unlocked iPhones. Doesn't mean they will be releasing the iPhone in Canada anytime soon.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Looks like it's from a third-party, either as folder icons on the Mac, or for web sites, or... who knows?


----------

